# Catálogos de transistores



## dayrond (Sep 25, 2007)

El que desee puede descargar el adjunto comprimido que contiene tres catálogos de transistores  
uno en un .doc y los otros dos en .txt (están buenos).


----------



## Traviato (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola.

Este es un mensaje para *josemari75.*

Aquí tienes el catálogo que me pides. Espero que te sea útil.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2014)

Aqui otro catálogo


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Feb 6, 2015)

Aki dejo otro muy bueno de la compañia microelectronics, tiene adiconalmete una base de datos de Circuitos integrados


----------

